# Blue Ox Loader



## treeslayer666 (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone own a blue ox loader? Looking into one to truck mount.
Looking for some input. Will this thing pic weight or is it a joke?


----------



## John Ellison (Jun 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with any of these small hyd. loaders? They seem to be more common in the N.E. and upper midwest.


----------



## Log hog (Jun 11, 2006)

*Blue OX etc.*

There a joke, I mean the prices they want for them. I called Blue OX and a couple other company's and they want about $30,000 for the units. May I remind you that these units are basic, no beds just cross members for the floors and stake pockets for the sides. They are non dumping. Now if you want to have a unit that dumps and has sides, they will add about another $5,000 to the price. So for around $35,000 you can have a dumping unit with sides. I looked into an Anderson unit with about 1000 lb lift capacity and a reach of around 12' was about $10,000. I have a 12,000 lb dump trailer that is all ready paid off which I got a good deal on for about $4,500. I have a fabricator that will cut off the tongue mount the boom and remount the tongue for about $2,000. I figure for around $18,000 I will have a very nice unit, that for me will fit in about 90% of all the yards that I do work in. Not to bad, a savings of around $17,000.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 11, 2006)

John Ellison said:


> Does anyone have any experience with any of these small hyd. loaders? They seem to be more common in the N.E. and upper midwest.



I've got one of the JMS units with the Farma loader that Bailey's markets. I've had minor issues here and there but the company was readily willing to take care of issues quickly, and seemed interested in trying to make adjustments in their products to prevent the same problem re-occuring.

My unit has the 11hp honda power pack, a reach of 17 feet off center, 3200lbs at 4 feet, trailer has 5ton rating but has easily taken 8. Can carry 2 1/2-3 cords of 16-18 foot logs or two bunks of 8's. It can't do everything and it doesn't dump, but for less than 17k including shipping it has paid for itself already. Besides, my chip truck dumps.

The blue ox and the payeur set-ups seem overpriced but I don't have any firsthand experience with them.


----------



## jazak (Jun 11, 2006)

If you want one I know a guy who has one. Let me know.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 12, 2006)

jazak said:


> If you want one I know a guy who has one. Let me know.



Does he love it so much that he wants to sell it already?


----------



## jazak (Jun 12, 2006)

He is going out of business. And for all you [email protected]@sses it is not because he bought the loader.(Not you Newfire)


----------



## treeslayer666 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Blue Ox*

I,m really curious to know what the loader can do. I dont want something that can only pic 4-5' butt logs.


----------

